# Florastor question



## kiran (May 8, 2009)

They recommend one in morning one in night, do you think I can get away with trying 1? or should i start with 2 to begin with? they are quite expensive.Right now I'm using IBS Digestive Advantage, which I've had some improvement with, but I've heard good things about florastor. It isn't a bacterium right, its a beneficial yeast.Do you think I'll have some effects of getting of one probiotic and taking another? Anyone have success with Florastor? My symptoms are IBS-D with excessive gas. (also gasritis and gerd)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kiran I would try to take what it says for a true trial. You can get it without buying Florastor. Go to a health food store or label read at your pharmacy for 250mgs of Saccharomyces boulardii lyo. That is what Florastor is. You might be able to find it cheaper. Or some online places may have it cheaper.Here is some general info about itThis is from Florastor's website)http://www.sboulardii.com/article.asp?id=7414The side effects ("Gas, constipation and thirst have been reported infrequently.") are written near the bottom of that page.I think you could expect those for many of the probiotics out there but hopefully those probably wane off in time.Here is a thread from here on Florastor so you can see other's feedback about it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;hl=FlorastorHope this helps!BQ


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThat is good advice from bq, always try to get it cheaper because alot of teh time you are just paying for a brand name.There is no reason why you shouldent try it at the dose that is reccomended. if you start to feel a bit tricky after a few days, reduce the doasage to one a day for two weeks and then up to two a day. dont worry it is extremely difficult, almost impossible to overdose on any probiotics and even if you do take too many, it wont actually hurt you, you may just have a few uncomfortable days.cheersIan


----------

